# New Kenpo Karate Music Video



## Mark Weiser (Oct 28, 2004)

Michael Accord Kenpo Karate Studios sent me this video. I think all Kenpoist will really love this especially to present Kenpo Karate to our younger generations. 

http://www.crunchmedia.com/Media/Videos/RedCloud-WhenKenpoStikes.WMV


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 28, 2004)

I didn't go for the "music",but the video is great just toward the end.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 28, 2004)

Very Cool Video!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 28, 2004)

This will help getting younger generations interested in Kenpo. Now we must not judge according to our age groups people LOL!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 28, 2004)

That was very Kewl Mark!!! :supcool:   Who is the rap artist?   The fighting looks great!


----------



## monkey-a-go-go (Oct 28, 2004)

Crunch Media gets the props. Word.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 29, 2004)

that was extremely cool.


----------



## kempo108 (Oct 29, 2004)

that was a really cool video. good fight scenes. the song grows on you after a while.


----------



## dsp921 (Oct 29, 2004)

The artist is Red Cloud.  A former gang banger who found religion and Kenpo.
He is a 2nd degree under Hugo Rojas.  The video is actually a couple of years
old.

-Dave


----------



## parkerkarate (Oct 29, 2004)

very cool video, that is the kind of song that will stick in your head.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 29, 2004)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> The artist is Red Cloud. A former gang banger who found religion and Kenpo.
> He is a 2nd degree under Hugo Rojas. The video is actually a couple of years
> old.
> 
> -Dave


Thanks for the info Dave!:ultracool 
 MJ


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 29, 2004)

Heads UP! Guys and Gals Kenpo is changing with the Times. We will be seening Online Video Training for Kenpo with live video feeds online with the Instructor and you and a PC with a Camera, Music Videos and maybe even a X-Box game. Who knows LOL!


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 29, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> maybe even a X-Box game.


I'd buy it.


----------



## Likaes the Bandit (Nov 2, 2004)

this video is cool man do you know if I can dowlload it so i can keep it in my collection


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 2, 2004)

Right Click the link and save as will pop up.


----------



## MartialMom (Nov 3, 2004)

Very kewl video!


----------



## Venomstrike (Nov 5, 2004)

That video was awesome. The music got very annoying after a while, but that martial artist was amazing.


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 5, 2004)

Eh i didnt like it, good and all that this 'rapper' is non gandbanger and all religouse but i found the music to be bad(but id ont liek rap anyways so i guess you could ingnore that remark ) and the fighting was pretty good i guess


----------



## Zepp (Nov 5, 2004)

I liked it once I turned the sound off. 

The fighting was certainly cool.  It's got me curious whether any of the fighting was improvised or if it was all choreographed before-hand.


----------

